# Mid-Ohio Classic Scooter



## Chiptosser (May 8, 2019)

Mid-Ohio Classic Scooter   Show, Swap Meet.
This event has been changed from the Plain City, Ohio, PastTime park to:
 Kenton, Ohio 
Hardin Co. Fairgrounds.
May 15-18  General Adm. $5.00          Cushman, Whizzer, Salsbury, Topper, Hummer  All Vintage Bicycles, and early motor Bikes, Bicycles.
For info.  Rick Bard  419-561-4886
WWW.midohioclassicsooters.org


----------



## Chiptosser (May 10, 2019)

I hope some of you can attend, let's build this up to must attend event. Plenty of room to ride you motorbikes and bicycles.
A tour of the Brim collection is scheduled for the event.


----------

